# Photos Wanted please



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Looking for pictures (any) of these two tugs:*

Genmar Stormex:Katsuragi Maru 1973) sold in 1982 to Crowley and renamed Crowley Storm, sold in 1991 to Selat Marine Services and renamed Selat Storm. IMO # 7331551

Genmar Wave: (ex:Hatsushio 1973) sold in 1982 to Crowley and renamed Crowley Wave, sold in 1991 to Selat Marine Services and renamed Selat Wave, sold in 1997 to Seabulk Offshore and renamed Seabulk Diana. IMO # 7331563 (Broken up 2000) 

Thanks!!!

Mike


----------



## vincent simmonds (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi Mike 
I worked with both tugs in Saudi G Storm and G wave Try to find Photos 

Colin


----------



## vincent simmonds (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike 
found two one has GS and GS together I ask my mates who work on them if they have photos
Colin


----------



## tugs53 (Jan 23, 2008)

I used to work for seaspan....how can i see your photos?


----------

